# xbox 360 project natal



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i want one. and i want one NOW!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I find it hard to believe it is that seamless yet. A lot of acting i think.

Looks VERY cool though.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

woooooooow, that is the future!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

im not sure i want the xbox to go down this route, after using a wii its really not the best especially if you havent got room for a perfect setup.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Davemm, it looks like a ridiculous gimick to me. I got bored of the Wii very quickly, I play games to relax not to jump about like a lunatic or exercise, if I want to do that I'll go out and _actually exercise_


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont mind the whole jumping around thing, but its not very practical in a bedroom or a small confeined space. as long as they give you the option to do both. 
besides knwoing microsoft it will cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

'Project Vision'! - Actual gameplay may vary!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

TBH this is the future of Gaming, and Xbox are the first to get it on the nose. The advances that this is going to bring are unreal.

5years from now, our kids will be IN the games.

Anyone noticed how advance the series Star Trek actually was... the things they had back then were starting to see in every day life lol.

Think about it lol


----------

